# Ajax - Tottenham. 8 maggio 2019, ore 21. Tv e streaming



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2019)

Ritorno della seconda di semifinale, la sorpresa Ajax che quest'anno ha stupito tutti è ad un passo dalla finale che manca dal 1996. Ma attenzione, l'Ajax in casa nella fase ad eliminazione non è riuscita a vincere perdendo col Real e pareggiando con la Juve. Il Tottenham deve vincere 2-1 almeno, Son tornerà in campo dopo la squalifica dell'andata.

La partita sarà visibile su Sky e Rai uno in diretta

A seguire commenti e formazioni


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ritorno della seconda di semifinale, la sorpresa Ajax che quest'anno ha stupito tutti è ad un passo dalla finale che manca dal 1996. Ma attenzione, l'Ajax in casa nella fase ad eliminazione non è riuscita a vincere perdendo col Real e pareggiando con la Juve. Il Tottenham deve vincere 2-1 almeno, Son tornerà in campo dopo la squalifica dell'andata.
> 
> La partita sarà visibile su Sky e Rai uno in diretta
> 
> A seguire commenti e formazioni



L'Ajax fino ad ora ha strameritato tutto quello che si è guadagnato.

Pochettino... manco lui sa come abbia fatto ad arrivare in semifinale.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2019)

E adesso mi aspetto altro spettacolo... Ajax in questa CL ha subito in casa più gol rispetto a quelli presi in trasferta. Favoriti senz'altro ma dovranno gestirla come i veterani di questa competizione. E il risultato del Liverpool caricherà il Tottenham.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ritorno della seconda di semifinale, la sorpresa Ajax che quest'anno ha stupito tutti è ad un passo dalla finale che manca dal 1996. Ma attenzione, l'Ajax in casa nella fase ad eliminazione non è riuscita a vincere perdendo col Real e pareggiando con la Juve. Il Tottenham deve vincere 2-1 almeno, Son tornerà in campo dopo la squalifica dell'andata.
> 
> La partita sarà visibile su Sky e Rai uno in diretta
> 
> A seguire commenti e formazioni



.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2019)

Formazioni ufficiali

AJAX (4-2-3-1): Onana; Mazraoui, De Ligt, Blind, Tagliafico; Schone, De Jong; Ziyech, Van de Beek, Neres; Tadic.

TOTTENHAM (4-2-3-1): Lloris, Trippier, Alderweireld, Vertonghen, Rose; Sissoko, Wanyama; Son, Alli, Eriksen; Lucas Moura.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> AJAX (4-2-3-1): Onana; Mazraoui, De Ligt, Blind, Tagliafico; Schone, De Jong; Ziyech, Van de Beek, Neres; Tadic.
> 
> TOTTENHAM (4-2-3-1): Lloris, Trippier, Alderweireld, Vertonghen, Rose; Sissoko, Wanyama; Son, Alli, Eriksen; Lucas Moura.



Se non erro ci sono 3 giocatori dell'Ajax che stanno osservando il Ramadan, speriamo che non influisca sulla partita.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> AJAX (4-2-3-1): Onana; Mazraoui, De Ligt, Blind, Tagliafico; Schone, De Jong; Ziyech, Van de Beek, *Dolberg*; Tadic.
> 
> TOTTENHAM (4-2-3-1): Lloris, Trippier, Alderweireld, Vertonghen, Rose; Sissoko, Wanyama; Son, Alli, Eriksen; Lucas Moura.



Ultimora nell'Ajax, out Neres, in Dolberg


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2019)

1-0


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

*De Ligt!*


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2019)

De Ligt, ancora lui.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Che partenza dell'Ajax!!


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Maggio 2019)

quanto è forte sto ragazzo ? un predestinato.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

*De Ligt 1-0*


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Maggio 2019)

vabbe dai...


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

Fatemi capire. Voi siete convinti che se cambiamo allenatore i nostri giocatori sono capaci di correre così, di giocare di prima, di saltare l'uomo con continuità e di fare questo pressing?


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire. Voi siete convinti che se cambiamo allenatore i nostri giocatori sono capaci di correre così, di giocare di prima, di saltare l'uomo con continuità e di fare questo pressing?



Godiamoci una semifinale di champions, una partita di pallone, senza ricondurre tutto al Milan, dai


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Godiamoci una semifinale di champions, una partita di pallone, senza ricondurre tutto al Milan, dai



Difficile, siamo in un forum del Milan e queste partite sono proprio ciò che dobbiamo prendere come esempio. Queste società scelgono giocatori con doti fisiche e psicologiche specifiche. Serve capire perché ci riescono.


----------



## Aron (8 Maggio 2019)

Che bello quest’Ajax


----------



## Aron (8 Maggio 2019)

Ziyech 16 goal e 15 assist


----------



## Gas (8 Maggio 2019)

Comunque i giocatori dell'Ajax giocano proprio bene eh.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Difficile, siamo in un forum del Milan e queste partite sono proprio ciò che dobbiamo prendere come esempio. Queste società scelgono giocatori con doti fisiche e psicologiche specifiche. Serve capire perché ci riescono.



Ogni squadra è diversa. Sarebbe già tanto che il Milan trovasse un'identità propria.


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

No ma vi prego di guardare come tutti, tutti, tutti cercano di saltare l'uomo o fanno un uno due...


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

Sto cinese del Tottenham è davvero forte


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Il Tottenham è vivo comunque.
Un gol può cambiare l'inerzia.


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

Cmq oh, le prime 4 quest'anno sono le squadre davvero più forti e che Liverpool-barca fosse la finale anticipata è tutta da vedere. Stasera è bellissimo vedere gli inglesi che giocano senza menate psicologiche sotto di due goal...


----------



## Gas (8 Maggio 2019)

Per me questo Ajax potrebbe fare di tutto... pure vincerla.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Tadic sfiora il raddoppio


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Per me questo Ajax potrebbe fare di tutto... pure vincerla.



La cosa bella è che dinanzi a cotanta potenza, che fa impressione, gli inglesi non solo non stanno demeritando, ma ci credono e penso abbiano anche possibilità di farcela. Dobbiamo assolutamente imparare e imparare tanto. Il calcio ha cambiato residenza e sta fuori da troppi anni, rischiamo di non recuperare il divario. Siamo troppo,troppo arroganti e supponenti.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2019)

Per quale motivo l'Ajax ha sulla maglia la patch delle 4 champions quando si da solo dalle 5 in poi? Anche per loro sono 5 sul campo


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2019)

2-0


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2019)

2-0


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

*Finita!*


----------



## Aron (8 Maggio 2019)

Il mio Ziyech...

Quante volte ho spinto perché il Milan lo acquistasse.


----------



## Heaven (8 Maggio 2019)

Grande Ajax


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2019)

Ma quanti palloni recupero sta Van den Beek


----------



## 7vinte (8 Maggio 2019)

*Incredibile gol di Ziyech, 2-0!!!!!*


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo l'Ajax ha sulla maglia la patch delle 4 champions quando si da solo dalle 5 in poi? Anche per loro sono 5 sul campo



Si dà dalle 3 in su mi sembra


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

2-0


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

Questi non bevono e non mangiano per il ramadan..


----------



## 7vinte (8 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Questi non bevono e non mangiano per il ramadan..



Non è proprio così. Mangiano dopo il tramonto


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo l'Ajax ha sulla maglia la patch delle 4 champions quando si da solo dalle 5 in poi? Anche per loro sono 5 sul campo



... perché l’hanno vinta tre volte consecutive (1971–1973).


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2019)

Ma Harry il cane è infortunato


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così. Mangiano dopo il tramonto


Ho capito, ma con l'alimentazione sballata e loro che avranno giusto fatto uno spuntino per partita da stamattina non è male. Tutta invidia la mia, sia chiaro.


----------



## unbreakable (8 Maggio 2019)

Il portiere dell ajax non mi ispira per niente fiducia ..in una eventuale finale potrebbe essere fatale


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

Dobbiamo tifare per questi ragazzi, lo meritano sul serio...


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Questo Ajax dà lezione a tutti, incluso Guardiola che si è fatto eliminare dal Totocoso


----------



## Konrad (8 Maggio 2019)

Io adoro Tadic. Ha fisico eppure corre come un indemoniato, torna a coprire, cerca la profondità in ripartenza, gioca palla a testa alta e sforna assist....mi ricorda tanto...

...il nostro Calhanoglu


----------



## juventino (8 Maggio 2019)

Più vedo l’Ajax e più mi prende a male. Spero che Agnello non molli sulla sua linea e tenga alla larga i mediocri italiani dalla nostra panchina.


----------



## unbreakable (8 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Io adoro Tadic. Ha fisico eppure corre come un indemoniato, torna a coprire, cerca la profondità in ripartenza, gioca palla a testa alta e sforna assist....mi ricorda tanto...
> 
> ...il nostro Calhanoglu



Eppure in premier nei saints non ha fatto granché..lo seguivo al fantacalcio ed il piu' delle volte deludeva..è dovuto tornare in Olanda per avere un'altra vetrina che non fosse la nazionale..cosa significa avere un allenatore e una squadra che esalta le tue doti


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Accorcia il Tottenham


----------



## BB7 (8 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile. Il Tottenham sbaglia di tutto ma rimedia


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

*Pareggio del Tottenham! Ahi ahi*


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2019)

Quest'anno la CL è semplicemente assurda.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

2-2 

Madonna che partita


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2019)

Dai è finita per l'Ajax..


----------



## BB7 (8 Maggio 2019)

Calcio vero pt 2


----------



## kekkopot (8 Maggio 2019)

La CL quest'anno è veramente assurda... non si può mai abbassare la guardia


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2019)

L'intensità delle squadre di Premier è di un altro universo.. neppure l'Ajax regge il ritmo


----------



## chicagousait (8 Maggio 2019)

Che partita


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

30' sono ancora tanti, non finirà 2-2, vediamo chi segna


----------



## Cataldinho (8 Maggio 2019)

Questa champions sta decretando la fine del calcio catenacciaro e cagonesco.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2019)

L'Ajax comunque non mi sembra quelle delle scorse partite..


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Questo gol mangiato da Ziyech forse indica che non è destino...


----------



## falconez (8 Maggio 2019)

Dolberg una [email protected] comunque..


----------



## juventino (8 Maggio 2019)

Da quanto tempo non vedevamo due semifinali così emozionanti?


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

Uno spettacolo, uno spettacolo. Il calcio è questo.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (8 Maggio 2019)

Che alieno Lucas Moura


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Questa champions sta decretando la fine del calcio catenacciaro e cagonesco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo l'Ajax ha sulla maglia la patch delle 4 champions quando si da solo dalle 5 in poi? Anche per loro sono 5 sul campo



perchè si da per 5 champions o 3 consecutive


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

comunque si vedono ste cose anche perché i difensori generalmente sono scarsi


----------



## mandraghe (8 Maggio 2019)

Oggi gestire i vantaggi è impossibile perché non esistono più i difensori di una volta.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2019)

L’Ajax sta sprecando troppo.


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Oggi gestire i vantaggi è impossibile perché non esistono più i difensori di una volta.



Non credo siano squadre capaci di gestire un risultato. È uno degli svantaggi di giocare così con giocatori giovani. Ma chi se ne frega alla fine. Chi esce esce, lo fa a testa alta, con l'ammirazione del mondo sportivo.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Adesso segna il Totocoso


----------



## kekkopot (8 Maggio 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Questa champions sta decretando la fine del calcio catenacciaro e cagonesco.


Quindi se la Juve prende Conte non vincerà la CL nuovamente


----------



## juventino (8 Maggio 2019)

Comunque complimenti pure a Pochettino, comunque vada a finire. Si sta giocando una semifinale alla grandissima senza il suo giocatore più forte.


----------



## falconez (8 Maggio 2019)

Calcio vero al quale non siamo più abituati con le barzellette del nostro campionato.
Solo a pensare adesso con questo risultato se acciuga allenasse l’Ajax avrebbe chiamato anche le mogli e i parenti dei giocatori a fare “contenimento”


----------



## BB7 (8 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Oggi gestire i vantaggi è impossibile perché non esistono più i difensori di una volta.



Puoi mettere anche i 4 più forti del mondo in difesa ma se la squadra gioca senza coprire i gol li prendi comunque. Si tratta di stile di gioco in generale e per quanto mi riguarda preferisco questo tipo di calcio


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Palo di Ziyech


----------



## mandraghe (8 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non credo siano squadre capaci di gestire un risultato. È uno degli svantaggi di giocare così con giocatori giovani. Ma chi se ne frega alla fine. Chi esce esce, lo fa a testa alta, con l'ammirazione del mondo sportivo.




Parlavo in generale. Le rimonte clamorose che abbiamo visto in questi ultimi anni 15-20 anni fa erano impensabili, basta pensare a PSG-Barca o a Roma Barca dell’anno scorso, per tacere di ieri sera. La cosa positiva è che per chi non è coinvolto è un godimento.


----------



## BB7 (8 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile adesso è l’Ajax che spreca di tutto


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

L'Ajax ha gettato al vento troppe occasioni.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Maggio 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Puoi mettere anche i 4 più forti del mondo in difesa ma se la squadra gioca senza coprire i gol li prendi comunque. Si tratta di stile di gioco in generale e per quanto mi riguarda preferisco questo tipo di calcio




Non sempre è così: il Milan di Sacchi attaccava ma pigliava pochi gol, ma ripeto a noi che non siamo coinvolti va bene così, certo che se fossi tifoso del Barca dopo ieri sera mi girerebbero parecchio


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Puoi mettere anche i 4 più forti del mondo in difesa ma se la squadra gioca senza coprire i gol li prendi comunque. Si tratta di stile di gioco in generale e per quanto mi riguarda preferisco questo tipo di calcio



Una squadra deve saper anche difendere però... e non dico difendere 90'... ma nella gestione di un match importante non puoi farti sempre trascinare o sbandare dall'inerzia, ci devono essere quei 20' - 25' minuti in cui puoi tenere in pugno una partita se ti sai difendere.


----------



## Igor91 (8 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ritorno della seconda di semifinale, la sorpresa Ajax che quest'anno ha stupito tutti è ad un passo dalla finale che manca dal 1996. Ma attenzione, l'Ajax in casa nella fase ad eliminazione non è riuscita a vincere perdendo col Real e pareggiando con la Juve. Il Tottenham deve vincere 2-1 almeno, Son tornerà in campo dopo la squalifica dell'andata.
> 
> La partita sarà visibile su Sky e Rai uno in diretta
> 
> A seguire commenti e formazioni



Che facilità di calcio... quando guardo queste partite mi accorgo che questi fanno un'altro sport.

Comunque raga, viato Zytec, Moura.. Ma come facciamo noi a giocare con Suso e Chala esterni??? È normale che facciamo schifo... non abbiamo nessuno che punti e salti in velocità l'uomo, NESSUNO. Gattuso ha colpe, ma la rosa è limitatissima.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

oddio


----------



## BB7 (8 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Una squadra deve saper anche difendere però... e non dico difendere 90'... ma nella gestione di un match importante non puoi farti sempre trascinare o sbandare dall'inerzia, ci devono essere quei 20' - 25' minuti in cui puoi tenere in pugno una partita se ti sai difendere.



Quello sicuramente, infatti sono d’accordo che tanti giocatori giovani portano a non stare mai tranquilli in quanto manca esperienza e furbizia calcistica


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

Partita incredibile


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

È un peccato debba uscire una delle due squadre. Un peccato. Ed era un peccato anche se usciva il Liverpool. Un peccato.


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Maggio 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Puoi mettere anche i 4 più forti del mondo in difesa ma se la squadra gioca senza coprire i gol li prendi comunque. Si tratta di stile di gioco in generale e per quanto mi riguarda preferisco questo tipo di calcio


Infatti. Non è che improvvisamente la qualità media dei difensori è calata; è come imposti il gioco


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Maggio 2019)

peccato che sia già finita e manchi solo la finale...

come sempre dopo che esce la juve, la competizione acquista fascino e bellezza


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

Forse è meglio se passa l'Ajax per avere una finale più imprevedibile, ma onestamente il merito qui non c'entra, perché l'Ajax ha esagerati limiti di gestione del risultato.


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Maggio 2019)

Non capisco Ziyech senza aver mangiato e soprattutto bevuto a sostenere per 90 minuti i ritmi del calcio professionistico


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Maggio 2019)

quanti gol mangiati da entrambe le squadre , comunque bellissime semifinali


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2019)

Quanti gol sbagliano questi


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Madonna...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Maggio 2019)

non ci credo


----------



## BB7 (8 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile questa Championsssssssss


----------



## mandraghe (8 Maggio 2019)

Pazzesco.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’Ajax sta sprecando troppo.



.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2019)

Grande tottenham 
Godo


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Lo sapevo


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2019)

Pazzesco


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

Pazzesco. Incredibile.


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2019)

Ahahaha, che inculata per gli olandesi.


----------



## BB7 (8 Maggio 2019)

All’ultimo secondo come nei film, assurdo


----------



## chicagousait (8 Maggio 2019)

Ma che partita è


----------



## mandraghe (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Partita incredibile




Cambia titolo al topic


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Maggio 2019)

La finale Ajax Liverpool mi affascinava molto di più


----------



## Goro (8 Maggio 2019)

Recentemente abbiamo schifato Lucas Moura sostituto di Suso


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Si capiva dal palo di Ziyech!


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Maggio 2019)

mi spiace per l'ajax ..


----------



## chicagousait (8 Maggio 2019)

All'improvviso si è ammutolito l'intero stadio


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2019)

Tutte finali inglesi

dominio totale


----------



## alcyppa (8 Maggio 2019)

Madonna


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2019)

Cavolo il tottenham in finale


----------



## Goro (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Incredibile.



Il topic della finale aperto ieri ha funzionato


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> mi spiace per l'ajax ..



Dai non sanno manco loro perché stiano in finale..


----------



## juventino (8 Maggio 2019)

Pazzesco, Pochettino ha fatto un’impresa clamorosa.


----------



## Schism75 (8 Maggio 2019)

Che roba epica


----------



## kekkopot (8 Maggio 2019)

Che sfiga l'Ajax... non lo meritava per niente


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

*FINITA!
Finale tutta inglese!
Liverpool Tottenham*


----------



## Aron (8 Maggio 2019)

Giusto così.
Il secondo goal subito dall’Ajax era una roba inconcepibile in una semifinale di Champions.


----------



## Casnop (8 Maggio 2019)

Signore e signori, ecco servito il Calcio. Mangiate, godetene, fate festa, siate felici.


----------



## sette (8 Maggio 2019)

allucinante


----------



## Milanista di Milano (8 Maggio 2019)

Un Centravanti all'Ajax avrebbe fatto comodo. Questa partita comunque da definitivamente ragione ad Allegri sugli schemi offensivi... quali sono? dove sono? alla fine la decide sempre la qualità e le caratteristiche degli interpreti.


----------



## Snake (8 Maggio 2019)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



totocoso=chelsea 2012


----------



## chicagousait (8 Maggio 2019)

Il Tottenham che nel mercato estivo aveva speso 0 euro


----------



## ibracadabra9 (8 Maggio 2019)

Gazidis vuole Pochettino.

eh ma è sopravvalutato
sì


----------



## Heaven (8 Maggio 2019)

Che incubo


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2019)

Finale tutta inglese in CL, buone chance di finale tutta inglese in EL... 

Altro che Super lega, basta guardare la Premier


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

Indescrivibile goduria.


----------



## alexxx19 (8 Maggio 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Che sfiga l'Ajax... non lo meritava per niente



Secondo tempo è sparito dal campo l ajax eh

Ha meritato infine il Tottenham non ha rubato nulla


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Maggio 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> totocoso=chelsea 2012



tottenham = liverpool 2005


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Un Centravanti all'Ajax avrebbe fatto comodo. Questa partita comunque da definitivamente ragione ad Allegri sugli schemi offensivi... quali sono? dove sono? alla fine la decide sempre la qualità e le caratteristiche degli interpreti.



Veramente allegri ne esce distrutto 
Se ci fosse stata la juve oggi avrebbe fatto un ‘intera parita in difesa. Una partita cosi con allegri non la vedrai mai.
Si spera che allegri vada ad insegnare calcio altrove


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Maggio 2019)

Fossi un tifoso dell'Ajax avrei spaccato tutto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Indescrivibile goduria.



perchè? non ti piace l'ajax?


----------



## Aron (8 Maggio 2019)

Il Liverpool disintegrerà il Tottenham.


----------



## carlocarlo (8 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Un Centravanti all'Ajax avrebbe fatto comodo. Questa partita comunque da definitivamente ragione ad Allegri sugli schemi offensivi... quali sono? dove sono? alla fine la decide sempre la qualità e le caratteristiche degli interpreti.


Che triste leggere certe cose


----------



## Lambro (8 Maggio 2019)

Festa del calcio, partita pazzesca, incredibile.
Dopo il gol sbagliato da Zyech ho subito pensato che l'avrebbero persa, nel calcio è una regola.
La partita l'ha cambiata LLorente.
Cmq un Tottenham pazzesco.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tottenham = liverpool 2005



Il Liverpool era molto più forte dai


----------



## juventino (8 Maggio 2019)

Ma che partita ha fatto Llorente? Ha messo in saccoccia De Ligt e ha cambiato letteralmente volto al match. Se penso che da noi sembrava un palo della luce e lo abbiamo regalato per disperazione


----------



## falconez (8 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile,sono allibito...non ho nulla contro il Tottenham ma speravo fortemente nell’Ajax in finale. Non è stato comunque l’Ajax visto nelle gare precedenti,troppo pasticcione in difesa.
Monumentale Zijech (o come si scrive).


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Maggio 2019)

Ma che CL stiamo vedendo? Tutte partite pazzesche.
Comunque non so a voi, ma a me viene una nostalgia pazzesca a vedere queste partite.


----------



## sette (8 Maggio 2019)

Lucas Moura nuovo pallone d'oro


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2019)

Ormai nel calcio moderno, giocare in casa o fuori, cambia davvero poco.


----------



## juventino (8 Maggio 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> totocoso=chelsea 2012



È una bestemmia questa e lo sai anche te


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè? non ti piace l'ajax?



no no, preferivo passasse l'Ajax, mi riferivo allo spettacolo. Ma avete visto che subito il goal hanno provato a fare il terzo anche loro??? Cioè ragazzi, altro che colpo psicologico, tristezza e motivazioni... qua si gioca a pallone. La juve può prendere conte e recuperare Van Basten, ma questi sono avanti di un decennio.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool disintegrerà il Tottenham.





juventino ha scritto:


> Ma che partita ha fatto Llorente? Ha messo in saccoccia De Ligt e ha cambiato letteralmente volto al match. Se penso che da noi sembrava un palo della luce e lo abbiamo regalato per disperazione


E noi lo abbiamo dato per prendere mandzukic


----------



## mandraghe (8 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ormai nel calcio moderno, giocare in casa o fuori, cambia davvero poco.




Infatti abolirei la regola del gol in trasferta, robe da anni ‘60.

certo che noi nel 2003 vincemmo segnammo un gol “in trasferta” a San Siro tra semifinale e finale, una cosa oggi inconcepibile.


----------



## Schism75 (8 Maggio 2019)

La più bella Champions degli ultimi anni


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E noi lo abbiamo dato per prendere mandzukic



no la domanda che ti devi fare è un'altra. Perché in italia sotto di 3 goal si comincia a passeggiare? Questi in europa non si fermano mai, mai. Sulla testa dobbiamo lavorare, altro che sui giocatori o sulle marcature.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (8 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Veramente allegri ne esce distrutto
> Se ci fosse stata la juve oggi avrebbe fatto un ‘intera parita in difesa. Una partita cosi con allegri non la vedrai mai.
> Si spera che allegri vada ad insegnare calcio altrove



Io ricordo Real-Juve 0-3 dell'anno scorso con rigore all'ultimo al Real.. anche li tutti in difesa? In Italia perché dovrebbe scoprirsi se qualitativamente ha la squadra più forte di tutte? Saranno contenti i tifosi dell'Ajax adesso fuori dalla Champions ma dopo aver giocato un secondo tempo in cui avrebbero solo dovuto non subire con 2 a difendere e tutti a spingere?


----------



## sipno (8 Maggio 2019)

Ragazzi da domani in poi vedrete quanto realmente varrà l'Ajax singolarmente giocatore per giocatore.

Per me tra 2 o 3 anni di questa squadra ne sentiremo si o no un paio a grandi livelli.

Il vero campione era quello in panchina.


----------



## Lambro (8 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> no no, preferivo passasse l'Ajax, mi riferivo allo spettacolo. Ma avete visto che subito il goal hanno provato a fare il terzo anche loro??? Cioè ragazzi, altro che colpo psicologico, tristezza e motivazioni... qua si gioca a pallone. La juve può prendere conte e recuperare Van Basten, ma questi sono avanti di un decennio.



Il calcio moderno che noi italiani facciamo tanta fatica a comprendere , anche su questo si spiega la nostra assenza dalle semifinali di entrambre le competizioni europee.
Nel calcio ormai conta fare un gol in piu' dell'avversario, la difesa è un supporto importante ma non è fondamentale come era qualche anno fà.
Tutto perchè la condizione fisica dei giocatori è nettamente migliorata permettendo di fare 100 minuti a ritmo enormemente sostenuto rispetto al passato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool era molto più forte dai



ma no..... milan liverpool è stata la finale più a senso unicodella storia. parevano 2 categorie diverse...


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

L'abbiamo scampata bella, ringraziamo l'Ajax per aver onorato questa CL e che la Juventus aveva qualche giocatore infortunato.


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti abolirei la regola del gol in trasferta, robe da anni ‘60.
> 
> certo che noi nel 2003 vincemmo segnammo un gol “in trasferta” a San Siro tra semifinale e finale, una cosa oggi inconcepibile.



si e no.. guarda le spagnole. In casa loro sono corazzate, fuori... lasciamo stare. Per loro la regola ha un senso, complice anche le misure un attimo fuori scala del Camp nou...
Io farei uno spareggio... partita secca. Spettacolo puro.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Maggio 2019)

Klopp e Pochettino, entrambi con l'etichetta del perdente. Comunque vada la finale, uno dei due si leverà per sempre questa etichetta.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2019)

Il Cinese comunque è fortissimo. All'andata non c'era e si è visto..

Eriksen mostruoso..


----------



## kekkopot (8 Maggio 2019)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> Secondo tempo è sparito dal campo l ajax eh
> 
> Ha meritato infine il Tottenham non ha rubato nulla


Beh dai dopo il 2-2 l'Ajax ha sprecato tantissimo. Il tottenham ha cercato il colpaccio dall'80esimo in poi e ha segnato a 5 secondi dalla fine... direi che ha avuto una bella dose di fortuna


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ragazzi da domani in poi vedrete quanto realmente varrà l'Ajax singolarmente giocatore per giocatore.
> 
> Per me tra 2 o 3 anni di questa squadra ne sentiremo si o no un paio a grandi livelli.
> 
> Il vero campione era quello in panchina.



vero. 2 fortissimi, 2-3 buoni....


----------



## Casnop (8 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool disintegrerà il Tottenham.


C'è molto calcio in questo Tottenham, perchè ha trovato modi diversi di giocarlo. Dall'integralismo tattico iniziale, ora Pochettino mastica grande varietà di schemi, di atteggiamenti, di situazioni tattiche. Oggi abbiamo visto una partita di corsa, verticale, difesa e ripartenze, specie nel secondo tempo. Se il Liverpool pensa di tirare dritto per dritto, rischia di trovarsi le chiappe bruciate. E' una finale, una partita lunga e meditata. Noi, in mancanza d'altro, ce la godiamo.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma no..... milan liverpool è stata la finale più a senso unicodella storia. parevano 2 categorie diverse...



Ma si questo non c’è dubbio. Però non credo che questo tottenham sia assimilabile a quel liverpool.
E la finale di quest’anno non è come quella del 2005. Qui vedo più equilibio


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Maggio 2019)

Due anni che non fanno mercato questi. DUE ANNI. Speriamo che Aivan si renda utile e ci porti il Poc in estate, allenatore pazzesco


----------



## mandraghe (8 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> si e no.. guarda le spagnole. In casa loro sono corazzate, fuori... lasciamo stare. Per loro la regola ha un senso, complice anche le misure un attimo fuori scala del Camp nou...
> Io farei uno spareggio... partita secca. Spettacolo puro.




È la ratio della regola che è superata, un tempo tra casa e trasferta c’era molta più di differenza di oggi, senza contare intimidazioni che oggi varrebbero squalifiche per più turni del campo. 60 anni fa la regola aveva senso, oggi non ha più senso.

Comunque lo spareggio sarebbe bellissimo, una gara 3 incredibile. Ma purtroppo non ci sono i tempi.


----------



## Casnop (8 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Gazidis vuole Pochettino.
> 
> eh ma è sopravvalutato
> sì


Pessimo, si.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Maggio 2019)

Grande Tottenham. Hanno fatto una Champions fantastica e si stra meritano la finale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Maggio 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Due anni che non fanno mercato questi. DUE ANNI. Speriamo che Aivan si renda utile e ci porti il Poc in estate, allenatore pazzesco



impossibile arrivi, a chi dai la colpa del fallimento poi???


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Io ricordo Real-Juve 0-3 dell'anno scorso con rigore all'ultimo al Real.. anche li tutti in difesa? In Italia perché dovrebbe scoprirsi se qualitativamente ha la squadra più forte di tutte? Saranno contenti i tifosi dell'Ajax adesso fuori dalla Champions ma dopo aver giocato un secondo tempo in cui avrebbero solo dovuto non subire con 2 a difendere e tutti a spingere?


Come fa un milanista a difendere allegri che è un’offesa al calcio?
L’andata col real l’abbiamo persa 3-0 e al ritorno non avevamo nulla da perdere. Cosi come quest’anno con l’ATM. Se allegri all’andata ha un risutato più o meno favorevole (vedi ad amsterdam) il ritorno non lo gioca e pensa a difendere il risultato. Il calcio non è lo schifo di allegri e infatti allegri ora si guarda la finale in tv rosicando


----------



## Milanista di Milano (8 Maggio 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Due anni che non fanno mercato questi. DUE ANNI. Speriamo che Aivan si renda utile e ci porti il Poc in estate, allenatore pazzesco


A dire il vero Lucas Moura è arrivato a gennaio 2018 (30 mln) e in totale in quella stagione hanno speso 122 milioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Grande Tottenham. Hanno fatto una Champions fantastica e si stra meritano la finale.



se non sbaglio, hanno passato anche il girone di un soffio. la meritano, ma che culo. come il liverpool 2005. anche loro passarono il girone per il rotto della cuffia

PS: visto llorente? mi ricordo un tuo commento in city tottenham dicendo che faceva tenerezza in mezzo a quella gente, ed era vero.
il calcio è strano


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> no la domanda che ti devi fare è un'altra. Perché in italia sotto di 3 goal si comincia a passeggiare? Questi in europa non si fermano mai, mai. Sulla testa dobbiamo lavorare, altro che sui giocatori o sulle marcature.



Siamo indietro di 30 anni in italia. Gente come allegri, gattuso, s inzaghi ecc non dovrebbero più allenare


----------



## sunburn (8 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin;1829581[B ha scritto:


> ]Come fa un milanista a difendere allegri[/B] che è un’offesa al calcio?
> L’andata col real l’abbiamo persa 3-0 e al ritorno non avevamo nulla da perdere. Cosi come quest’anno con l’ATM. Se allegri all’andata ha un risutato più o meno favorevole (vedi ad amsterdam) il ritorno non lo gioca e pensa a difendere il risultato. Il calcio non è lo schifo di allegri e infatti allegri ora si guarda la finale in tv rosicando


Come direbbero i vecchi saggi "in guerra e carestia..."  (io piuttosto che Allegri mi riprendo Fatih Terim).


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se non sbaglio, hanno passato anche il girone di un soffio. la meritano, ma che culo. come il liverpool 2005. anche loro passarono il girone per il rotto della cuffia
> 
> PS: visto llorente? mi ricordo un tuo commento in city tottenham dicendo che faceva tenerezza in mezzo a quella gente, ed era vero.
> il calcio è strano



Davvero. Ma in quel periodo il Tottenham andava malissimo, fece tanta fatica nel girone (dove eliminò l'Inter all'ultimo secondo!) ma anche in Premier. 
Dagli ottavi in poi hanno fatto partite memorabili e bellissime.

Llorente... Il calcio è strano. Ma in generale l'Ajax l'ho vista più statica. Ha fatto tanta fatica a restare compatta come il solito e il basco ha allungato la difesa alla grande.
Però che goal da polli che hanno preso...


----------



## sunburn (8 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se non sbaglio, hanno passato anche il girone di un soffio. la meritano, ma che culo. come il liverpool 2005. anche loro passarono il girone per il rotto della cuffia
> 
> PS: visto llorente? mi ricordo un tuo commento in city tottenham dicendo che faceva tenerezza in mezzo a quella gente, ed era vero.
> il calcio è strano


È il bello della Champions. C'è poco da fare.
Spero che il Milan si sbrighi a tornare quello di un tempo perché se invecchio non credo che il mio cuore possa reggere una partita come quella di stasera. Pazzesco quello che è successo!


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come fa un milanista a difendere allegri che è un’offesa al calcio?
> L’andata col real l’abbiamo persa 3-0 e al ritorno non avevamo nulla da perdere. Cosi come quest’anno con l’ATM. Se allegri all’andata ha un risutato più o meno favorevole (vedi ad amsterdam) il ritorno non lo gioca e pensa a difendere il risultato. Il calcio non è lo schifo di allegri e infatti allegri ora si guarda la finale in tv rosicando



Allegri di finali ne ha fatte DUE, non UNA
Poi le ha perse perché siete dei LADRI ed è giusto così


----------



## Miracle1980 (8 Maggio 2019)

Non so se è stato già ricordato...a chi è venuto in mente quel gol qualificazione di Thomasson su passaggio di Inzaghi?


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Davvero. Ma in quel periodo il Tottenham andava malissimo, fece tanta fatica nel girone (dove eliminò l'Inter all'ultimo secondo!) ma anche in Premier.
> Dagli ottavi in poi hanno fatto partite memorabili e bellissime.
> 
> Llorente... Il calcio è strano. Ma in generale l'Ajax l'ho vista più statica. Ha fatto tanta fatica a restare compatta come il solito e il basco ha allungato la difesa alla grande.
> Però che goal da polli che hanno preso...



Anche il Liverpool ha fatto fatica, i gironi non bisogna MAI prenderli in considerazioni. Sono squadre fatte per iniziare a correre da novembre non settembre.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2019)

Semplicemente pazzesco. Prima di tutto, mi spiace davvero tanto per l'Ajax, una squadra che ha affrontato tre turni preliminari, hanno pareggiato entrambe le volte con il Bayern, battuto in casa Real e Juve mostrando un grande gioco, corsa e coraggio. Probabilmente il prossimo anno venderanno tanti giocatori e sono sicuro che molti di loro faranno una bella carriera. Giocatori come Van De Beek, De Jong, De Ligt, Ziyech, Tadic, Neres si vede che sono forti. Ho dubbi solo su Tagliafico che ai mondiali faceva pena.

Felice per il Tottenham, la prima finale della sua storia. Sono una realtà da anni, ma non hanno ancora vinto un titolo. Beh, ora hanno l'occasione per vincere il trofeo più importante.

Lucas e Ziyech oggi illegali.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Non so se è stato già ricordato...a chi è venuto in mente quel gol qualificazione di Thomasson su passaggio di Inzaghi?



Beh no... ma c'è sempre di mezzo l'Ajax, poveracci


----------



## Milanista di Milano (8 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come fa un milanista a difendere allegri che è un’offesa al calcio?
> L’andata col real l’abbiamo persa 3-0 e al ritorno non avevamo nulla da perdere. Cosi come quest’anno con l’ATM. Se allegri all’andata ha un risutato più o meno favorevole (vedi ad amsterdam) il ritorno non lo gioca e pensa a difendere il risultato. Il calcio non è lo schifo di allegri e infatti allegri ora si guarda la finale in tv rosicando



Io con Allegri in panchina ho visto il Milan vincere lo scudetto, battere il Barcellona 2-0 a Milano, l'Arsenal 4-0 e conquistare la Supercoppa ai danni dell'Inter di Gasperini? Senza contare parecchie intuizioni tattiche. Perché dovrei criticarlo dall'alto delle mie stagioni a Football Manager?

Comunque faccio presente a tutti i nuovi Pochettiners che il Tottenham è quarto in campionato, ha perso nel girone 2-1 a Milano con l'Inter, fuori in Fa 2-0 col Crystal Palace e sconfitto in semifinale di EFL dal Chelsea di Sarri, in pratica... se dovesse toppare la finale, cosa per me molto probabile, dopo questi super schemi (ovvero Lucas Moura fenomenizzati) non se lo filerebbero più nemmeno i suoi parenti.


----------



## sipno (8 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vero. 2 fortissimi, 2-3 buoni....



Ho i miei dubbi sui 2 fortissimi... Quando dovranno dimostrare il loro valore in un top team e giocare soprattutto grazie alle individualità, temo si perderanno.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Io con Allegri in panchina ho visto il Milan vincere lo scudetto, battere il Barcellona 2-0 a Milano, l'Arsenal 4-0 e conquistare la Supercoppa ai danni dell'Inter di Gasperini? Senza contare parecchie intuizioni tattiche. Perché dovrei criticarlo dall'alto delle mie stagioni a Football Manager?
> 
> Comunque faccio presente a tutti i nuovi Pochettiners che il Tottenham è quarto in campionato, ha perso nel girone 2-1 a Milano con l'Inter, fuori in Fa 2-0 col Crystal Palace e sconfitto in semifinale di EFL dal Chelsea di Sarri, in pratica... se dovesse toppare la finale, cosa per me molto probabile, dopo questi super schemi (ovvero Lucas Moura fenomenizzati) non se lo filerebbero più nemmeno i suoi parenti.



E intanto e in finale e super allegri a casa a parlare di dna, cavalli e 3 mediani.
La Champions non la vincerà mai


----------



## leviatano (8 Maggio 2019)

Pochettino considerato sopravvalutato e qui qualcuno vuole Conte.
Boh.


----------



## leviatano (8 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Io con Allegri in panchina ho visto il Milan vincere lo scudetto, battere il Barcellona 2-0 a Milano, l'Arsenal 4-0 e conquistare la Supercoppa ai danni dell'Inter di Gasperini? Senza contare parecchie intuizioni tattiche. Perché dovrei criticarlo dall'alto delle mie stagioni a Football Manager?
> 
> Comunque faccio presente a tutti i nuovi Pochettiners che il Tottenham è quarto in campionato, ha perso nel girone 2-1 a Milano con l'Inter, fuori in Fa 2-0 col Crystal Palace e sconfitto in semifinale di EFL dal Chelsea di Sarri, in pratica... se dovesse toppare la finale, cosa per me molto probabile, dopo questi super schemi (ovvero Lucas Moura fenomenizzati) non se lo filerebbero più nemmeno i suoi parenti.



c'è da dire una cosa: che i gironi di champions e le fasi eliminatorie sono tutto un altro discorso.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Maggio 2019)

Due giorni di Champions che entra di diritto nella storia del calcio. 
Spiace moltissimo per l'Ajax, squadra meravigliosa che non dimenticheremo per tanto tempo. Il Tottenham dal canto suo non ha demeritato.
Partite che riconciliano col calcio. Da noi ormai da anni si pratica un altro sport...


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Comunque *il modello Ajax*.
La prossima semifinale di Champions, se va bene, la rigiocano tra 20 anni


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque *il modello Ajax*.
> La prossima semifinale di Champions, se va bene, la rigiocano tra 20 anni



Adesso è pronto il modello Tottenham


----------



## Davidoff (8 Maggio 2019)

La differenza l'hanno fatta la maggiore esperienza e malizia degli inglesi e la condizione atletica, l'Ajax nel secondo tempo non riusciva più a reggere i ritmi imposti dal Tottenham. Gli inglesi hanno un'intensità pazzesca, assurdo che in Italia solo l'Atalanta provi a copiarli (con ottimi risultati).


----------



## mandraghe (8 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Adesso è pronto il modello Tottenham




Siamo a buon punto per seguirlo, non faremo mercato come hanno fatto gli inglesi


----------



## leviatano (8 Maggio 2019)

l'anno prossimo le inglesi saranno ancora più competitive imho.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma si questo non c’è dubbio. Però non credo che questo tottenham sia assimilabile a quel liverpool.
> E la finale di quest’anno non è come quella del 2005. Qui vedo più equilibio




Vabbè il Milan 2004/2005 è una delle squadre più forti di tutti i tempi, per me per nulla inferiore al Barca di Guardiola

Dida; Cafù, Stam, Nesta, Maldini; Gattuso, Pirlo, Seedorf; Kakà; Shevchenko, Crespo. 

Della Juve di Allegri nessuno sarebbe titolare li, CR7 a parte ovviamente.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vabbè il Milan 2004/2005 è una delle squadre più forti di tutti i tempi, per me per nulla inferiore al Barca di Guardiola
> 
> Dida; Cafù, Stam, Nesta, Maldini; Gattuso, Pirlo, Seedorf; Kakà; Shevchenko, Crespo.
> 
> Della Juve di Allegri nessuno sarebbe titolare li, CR7 a parte ovviamente.



Su questo ho i miei dubbi.
Ma sono opinioni


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vabbè il Milan 2004/2005 è una delle squadre più forti di tutti i tempi, per me per nulla inferiore al Barca di Guardiola
> 
> Dida; Cafù, Stam, Nesta, Maldini; Gattuso, Pirlo, Seedorf; Kakà; Shevchenko, Crespo.
> 
> Della Juve di Allegri nessuno sarebbe titolare li, CR7 a parte ovviamente.



chiellini più forte di maldini per loro, dovresti saperlo... ahahahahahaahaah



hakaishin ha scritto:


> Su questo ho i miei dubbi.
> Ma sono opinioni



nomi??


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chiellini più forte di maldini per loro, dovresti saperlo... ahahahahahaahaah
> 
> 
> 
> nomi??


Nessuno sano di mente lo direbbe.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chiellini più forte di maldini per loro, dovresti saperlo... ahahahahahaahaah
> 
> 
> 
> nomi??




Chiellini più forte di Maldini forse a Pes dopo avergli messo tutte le stats a 95 in “modifica abilità”


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Su questo ho i miei dubbi.
> Ma sono opinioni



Tipo? Sono curioso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nomi??





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Tipo? Sono curioso



Anch’io sono curiosissimo di sentire i nomi.


----------



## Denny14 (9 Maggio 2019)

Niente... devo andare a dormire senza sapere quale degli attuali fenomeni bianconeri poteva giocare al posto dei nostri fuoriclasse...peccato ero molto curioso


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Tipo? Sono curioso



Mi rendo conto di non essermi espresso bene.
Non sono convinto che quel milan si possa paragonare al barcellona di questo ciclo...
Tutto qui. E so benissimo che quello era un grande milan. Non intendevo mettere in mezzo questa juve. Cosi ci siamo chiariti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi rendo conto di non essermi espresso bene.
> Non sono convinto che quel milan si possa paragonare al barcellona di questo ciclo...
> Tutto qui. E so benissimo che quello era un grande milan. Non intendevo mettere in mezzo questa juve. Cosi ci siamo chiariti



Come gioco no (anche se proprio in finale giocammo una partita incredibile, la migliore della stagione) ma come individualità il Milan dal 2003 al 2006 aveva davvero poco, per non dire nulla, da invidiare al grande Barca di Guardiola.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come gioco no (anche se proprio un finale giocammo una partita incredibile, la migliore della stagione) ma come individualità il Milan dal 2003 al 2006 aveva davvero poco, per non dire nulla, da invidiare al grande Barca di Guardiola.



Ecco su questo non sono d’accordo. Ma è la mia opinione. Seppur quel milan era fortissmo, quel barca era superiore come rosa e gioco. Fino al 2015 il barce è tra le top assolute


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ecco su questo non sono d’accordo. Ma è la mia opinione. Seppur quel milan era fortissmo, quel barca era superiore come rosa e gioco. Fino al 2015 il barce è tra le top assolute




Mah....

Prendiamo il Barca che mazzuolò la Juve nel 2015, visto che hai menzionato quell’anno.

Ter Stegen; Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Alba; Rakitic, Busquets, Iniesta; Messi, Suarez, Neymar

Tolti Messi e Neymar non vedo nessuno che avrebbe giocato titolare nel Milan di Ancelotti.

Forse Iniesta ma è da vedere. Per me Pirlo al suo apice gli era tranquillamente pari.

E ovviamente quel Milan si sarebbe sgranocchiato il Barca di quest’anno come un biscottino, ma pensò che su questo ci siano pochi dubbi, il Barca ora è una squadra quasi a fine ciclo e indebolita rispetto a prima.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mah....
> 
> Prendiamo il Barca che mazzuolò la Juve nel 2015, visto che hai menzionato quell’anno.
> 
> ...



Quindi forse iniesta? Davvero? Suarez è tanto meno forte di sheva?
Quel barca giocò cosi:

Ter stegen
Alves pique mascherano alba
Rakitic busquets iniesta
Messi suarez neymar 
Per me questo Barça è assolutamente superiore a quel milan...
Poi parliamo sempre di squadre di ere diverse...

Sul fatto che avreste distrutto il barca di oggi non ho dubbi neanche io


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi forse iniesta? Davvero? Suarez è tanto meno forte di sheva?
> Quel barca giocò cosi:
> 
> Ter stegen
> ...



Capisco cosa vuoi dire. Ma devi analizzare tanti aspetti. 
Prendiamo la difesa, sinceramente non sarebbe nessuno titolare, ma non perché scarsi quelli del Barcellona o meno forti, semplicemente se metti alves al posto di cafu non cambia niente! Anzi cafu tatticamente molto più bravo di alves. Nesta pique, per me l'italiano è di un altro livello, stam mascherano, qui ci penso, perché mascherano è tecnicamente 3 spanne sopra stam, ma come difensore puro l'olandese era un muro al top, nulla a che vedere. Per cui considerando che il difensore deve prima di tutto marcare, per gusti personali scelgo stam. Maldini alba, nemmeno ne discuto.
Andiamo al centrocampo, rakitic Gattuso, paragone che non si può fare, caratteristiche diverse, diciamo che il nostro equilibratore era nel ruolo di mezzala mentre da loro in mezzo, busquets. Chiaro che presi singolarmente lo spagnolo ha molta più tecnica e classe, ma non fa quella copertura e non ha quel dinamismo che aveva Gattuso. Con Gattuso noi potevamo permetterci contemporaneamente pirlo seedorf Kakà Sheva e Crespo. A volte anche Rui costa. Con busquets non potresti farlo, tant'è che Valverde è stato costretto ad affiancargli vidal. Per cui per l'equilibrio di quella squadra Gattuso era imprescindibile mentre al centro il ragionatore era pirlo, e ovviamente non c'è paragone tra busquets e pirlo. Rakitic quindi non giocherebbe in quel milan, idem busquets. L'unico è Iniesta che oggettivamente è di un livello altissimo, tra i migliori di sempre. E tra lui e seedorf chiaramente lo spagnolo è più forte, pur però dicendoti che clarence aveva meno costanza ma nella partita che contava sfornava prestazioni che non avevano nulla da invidiare a Iniesta, il livello è quello eh. In attacco prendo solo Messi che a noi mancava uno così in quella posizione. Ma tra Neymar e Kakà scelgo il secondo ad occhi chiusi. Quel Kakà era devastante e non era un pagliaccio come Neymar. Decisivo. Non a caso poi vinse il pallone d'oro e c'erano all'epoca Cr7 e Ronaldinho, non due scappati di casa. Tra Sheva e suarez, sono entrambi fortissimi. Ma avendo l'Ucraino di certo uno come suarez non lo panchinava. Così come al contrario. Io preferisco Sheva, perché a doti fisiche e tecniche mostruose aggiungeva anche uno stile che nulla hanno a che vedere con il roditore uruguagio. E ti dirò di più Sheva secondo me come potenza di tiro e precisione era anche più forte. 
Per cui alla fine, a parte messi ed Iniesta non vedo altra gente che sarebbe titolare in quel Milan. Ripeto non perché scarsi, ma semplicemente o perché leggermente inferiori o perché non aggiungono nulla in più.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire. Ma devi analizzare tanti aspetti.
> Prendiamo la difesa, sinceramente non sarebbe nessuno titolare, ma non perché scarsi quelli del Barcellona o meno forti, semplicemente se metti alves al posto di cafu non cambia niente! Anzi cafu tatticamente molto più bravo di alves. Nesta pique, per me l'italiano è di un altro livello, stam mascherano, qui ci penso, perché mascherano è tecnicamente 3 spanne sopra stam, ma come difensore puro l'olandese era un muro al top, nulla a che vedere. Per cui considerando che il difensore deve prima di tutto marcare, per gusti personali scelgo stam. Maldini alba, nemmeno ne discuto.
> Andiamo al centrocampo, rakitic Gattuso, paragone che non si può fare, caratteristiche diverse, diciamo che il nostro equilibratore era nel ruolo di mezzala mentre da loro in mezzo, busquets. Chiaro che presi singolarmente lo spagnolo ha molta più tecnica e classe, ma non fa quella copertura e non ha quel dinamismo che aveva Gattuso. Con Gattuso noi potevamo permetterci contemporaneamente pirlo seedorf Kakà Sheva e Crespo. A volte anche Rui costa. Con busquets non potresti farlo, tant'è che Valverde è stato costretto ad affiancargli vidal. Per cui per l'equilibrio di quella squadra Gattuso era imprescindibile mentre al centro il ragionatore era pirlo, e ovviamente non c'è paragone tra busquets e pirlo. Rakitic quindi non giocherebbe in quel milan, idem busquets. L'unico è Iniesta che oggettivamente è di un livello altissimo, tra i migliori di sempre. E tra lui e seedorf chiaramente lo spagnolo è più forte, pur però dicendoti che clarence aveva meno costanza ma nella partita che contava sfornava prestazioni che non avevano nulla da invidiare a Iniesta, il livello è quello eh. In attacco prendo solo Messi che a noi mancava uno così in quella posizione. Ma tra Neymar e Kakà scelgo il secondo ad occhi chiusi. Quel Kakà era devastante e non era un pagliaccio come Neymar. Decisivo. Non a caso poi vinse il pallone d'oro e c'erano all'epoca Cr7 e Ronaldinho, non due scappati di casa. Tra Sheva e suarez, sono entrambi fortissimi. Ma avendo l'Ucraino di certo uno come suarez non lo panchinava. Così come al contrario. Io preferisco Sheva, perché a doti fisiche e tecniche mostruose aggiungeva anche uno stile che nulla hanno a che vedere con il roditore uruguagio. E ti dirò di più Sheva secondo me come potenza di tiro e precisione era anche più forte.
> Per cui alla fine, a parte messi ed Iniesta non vedo altra gente che sarebbe titolare in quel Milan. Ripeto non perché scarsi, ma semplicemente o perché leggermente inferiori o perché non aggiungono nulla in più.



Intanto ti faccio i complimenti per l’analisi che hai fatto e capisco il discorso. Io però, ribadisco, sono di parere opposto. Io in quel barcellona vedo titolari nesta maldini e pirlo. E la frase finale io la penso al contrario.
Poi sono opinioni. La mia è questa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Maggio 2019)

Quest’anno è stata la Champions della follia. Quante rimonte, risultati completamente capovolti al ritorno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Maggio 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Finale tutta inglese in CL, buone chance di finale tutta inglese in EL...
> 
> Altro che Super lega, basta guardare la Premier



É proprio per questo che le big europee vogliono la superlega. Se restano nei loro campionatucoli che garantiscono 1/3 degli introiti della Premier quella di quest anno rischia di diventare la consuetudine.


----------



## Black (9 Maggio 2019)

è da molto tempo che non guardavo una partita di calcio, se non quelle del Milan. Ieri sera è stato uno spettacolo. Gioco veloce, occasioni a ripetizione, per non parlare della rimonta finale. Paragonato al noioso gioco del Milan e alla serie A sembra totalmente un altro sport. Si vede che in champions, a certi livelli, si gioca per vincere. In Italia ce la menano con la tattica, ma la realtà è che facciamo schifo e siamo indietro anni luce sotto tutti i punti di vista.
Me l'ha detto pure mio figlio... "papà che bella questa partita, altro che quelle del Milan"


----------



## PM3 (9 Maggio 2019)

La semifinale più bella, perché più equilibrata e combattuta.
Barca- Liverpool è stata dominata per lunghi tratti dai Reds. 
Ieri meritava di più l'Ajax a mio parere, viste le occasioni in più create. 
Comunque una delle Champions più belle che ricordi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi forse iniesta? Davvero? Suarez è tanto meno forte di sheva?
> Quel barca giocò cosi:
> 
> Ter stegen
> ...



No dai amico, credimi ti sbagli..io credo sarebbe stato un bellissimo match, ma sulla carta senza dubbio quel Milan partiva favorito..con quello di Guardiola invece credo loro sarebbero partiti favoriti per come giocavano ma credo li avremmo potuti battere con la nostra maggiore esperienza..in ogni caso match pari.

Suarez Vs. Sheva non esiste davvero, Sheva a parte avere una media gol più alta nelle coppe, era un giocatore decisamente più completo..
Iniesta senza dubbio sarebbe stato titolare perché più costante di Seedorf..ma l'olandese quando era in serata non aveva nulla da invidiare allo spagnolo..Clarenzio non a caso in carriera si è messo in tasca 5 champions con 3 squadre diverse..

Il ciclo del Barca dura da più tempo, parte dal 2006, sono 13 anni che sono al top quindi si, come costanza meglio loro senza dubbio..


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come gioco no (anche se proprio in finale giocammo una partita incredibile, la migliore della stagione) ma come individualità il Milan dal 2003 al 2006 aveva davvero poco, per non dire nulla, da invidiare al grande Barca di Guardiola.



il milan era più equilibrato e migliore in difesa. i risultati sono stati migliori per il milan, anche se di poco. ed al netto di favori arbitrali sarebbero stati migliori di tanto.. comunque sono tutte opinioni che ci stanno


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il milan era più equilibrato e migliore in difesa. i risultati sono stati migliori per il milan, anche se di poco. ed al netto di favori arbitrali sarebbero stati migliori di tanto.. comunque sono tutte opinioni che ci stanno



Pensa che potevamo vincerne cinque di fila.

Nel 2004 senza la Coruna si faceva il double dritto filato, eravamo i più forti in Europa e nel mondo. Nel 2005 sappiamo tutti cosa è successo. Nel 2006 goal ingiustamente annullato a Sheva che secondo me ci avrebbe dato la coppa, visto che ci sarebbe stato l’Arsenal in finale.

Pazzesco quello che eravamo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pensa che potevamo vincerne cinque di fila.
> 
> Nel 2004 senza la Coruna si faceva il double dritto filato, eravamo i più forti in Europa e nel mondo. Nel 2005 sappiamo tutti cosa è successo. Nel 2006 goal ingiustamente annullato a Sheva che secondo me ci avrebbe dato la coppa, visto che ci sarebbe stato l’Arsenal in finale.
> 
> Pazzesco quello che eravamo.



ma infatti è stato un dominio totale. abbiamo vinto le 2 che, a conti fatti, abbiamo giocato peggio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma infatti è stato un dominio totale. abbiamo vinto le 2 che, a conti fatti, abbiamo giocato peggio



Si esatto, ne abbiamo vinte due quando non eravamo i più forti nemmeno in Italia (eravamo comunque da top 4 in Europa, non di meno, va detto), e quando eravamo la squadra nettamente più forte al mondo, cioè nel 2003/2004, 2004/2005 e 2005/2006, abbiamo vinto solo uno scudetto (più la coppa Intercontinentale e la supercoppa UEFA dovuta alla CL 2003).

Quel Milan poteva passare alla storia come il grande Real degli anni ‘50 e probabilmente avrebbe persino oscurato il Milan di Sacchi con un po’ di fortuna in più (anche se il Milan di Sacchi lo darei vincente anche contro quel grande Milan).


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si esatto, ne abbiamo vinte due quando non eravamo i più forti nemmeno in Italia (eravamo comunque da top 4 in Europa, non di meno, va detto), e quando eravamo la squadra nettamente più forte al mondo, cioè nel 2003/2004, 2004/2005 e 2005/2006, abbiamo vinto solo uno scudetto (più la coppa Intercontinentale e la supercoppa UEFA dovuta alla CL 2003).
> 
> Quel Milan poteva passare alla storia come il grande Real degli anni ‘50 e probabilmente avrebbe persino oscurato il Milan di Sacchi con un po’ di fortuna in più (anche se il Milan di Sacchi lo darei vincente anche contro quel grande Milan).



mancava solo un fuoriclasse assoluto. che nel momento di difficoltà beccava palla e faceva la magia tipo van basten. per il resto era una armata senza punti deboli. il milan di sacchi però era più forte..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mancava solo un fuoriclasse assoluto. che nel momento di difficoltà beccava palla e faceva la magia tipo van basten. per il resto era una armata senza punti deboli. il milan di sacchi però era più forte..



Esatto. Anche se gente come Sheva e Clarence quando erano in giornata si avvicinavano moltissimo al “livello marziano” di cui parli. Altrimenti erano “solo” fuoriclasse. 

Avercene uno che valga anche solo un quarto, adesso.


----------



## Black (9 Maggio 2019)

sentita da un collega in ufficio poco fa.... "vista la partita di ieri, se c'era Douglas Costa con l'Ajax vincevamo!!" 

sono ancora che rido


----------



## Black (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pensa che potevamo vincerne cinque di fila.
> 
> Nel 2004 senza la Coruna si faceva il double dritto filato, eravamo i più forti in Europa e nel mondo. Nel 2005 sappiamo tutti cosa è successo. Nel 2006 goal ingiustamente annullato a Sheva che secondo me ci avrebbe dato la coppa, visto che ci sarebbe stato l’Arsenal in finale.
> 
> Pazzesco quello che eravamo.



non ne avresti mai vinte 5 di fila. 2003-2004-2005 ok, ma nel 2006 il Barca era più forte, nel 2007 le motivazioni sarebbero mancate. Se devo guardare a quella squadra, nel triennio sopra citato eravamo i più forti e soprattutto nel 2004 e 2005 l'abbiamo persa in maniera assurda


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> non ne avresti mai vinte 5 di fila. 2003-2004-2005 ok, ma nel 2006 il Barca era più forte, nel 2007 le motivazioni sarebbero mancate. Se devo guardare a quella squadra, nel triennio sopra citato eravamo i più forti e soprattutto nel 2004 e 2005 l'abbiamo persa in maniera assurda



Mmmmhh. Per me nel 2006 il Barca non era più forte, massimo allo stesso livello.

Il discorso del 2007 ci sta. In ogni caso avremmo potuto come minimo replicare l’impresa fatta dal Real allenato da Zidane, e non è poco.

P.s: quando parlo di cinque di fila intendo dire che sarebbe stato possibile, non certo. Tre di fila sarebbe stato abbordabilissimo, senza perdere la testa a La Coruna e Istanbul.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No dai amico, credimi ti sbagli..io credo sarebbe stato un bellissimo match, ma sulla carta senza dubbio quel Milan partiva favorito..con quello di Guardiola invece credo loro sarebbero partiti favoriti per come giocavano ma credo li avremmo potuti battere con la nostra maggiore esperienza..in ogni caso match pari.
> 
> Suarez Vs. Sheva non esiste davvero, Sheva a parte avere una media gol più alta nelle coppe, era un giocatore decisamente più completo..
> Iniesta senza dubbio sarebbe stato titolare perché più costante di Seedorf..ma l'olandese quando era in serata non aveva nulla da invidiare allo spagnolo..Clarenzio non a caso in carriera si è messo in tasca 5 champions con 3 squadre diverse..
> ...



Sono opinioni 
Per me ti sbagli tu. Ho già spiegato di cosa sono convinto.
Seedorf giocatore eccezionale ma per me iniesta proprio di altro livello. 
Suarez secondo non ha nulla da invidiare a Sheva. Sheva a 30 anni era già finito. Il suo passaggio al chelsea fu disastroso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono opinioni
> Per me ti sbagli tu. Ho già spiegato di cosa sono convinto.
> Seedorf giocatore eccezionale ma per me iniesta proprio di altro livello.
> Suarez secondo non ha nulla da invidiare a Sheva. Sheva a 30 anni era già finito. Il suo passaggio al chelsea fu disastroso.



Quando Sheva era ancora Sheva, cioè quando era all’apice, se lo mangiava Suarez, non scherziamo. Suarez è solo più continuo.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> sentita da un collega in ufficio poco fa.... "vista la partita di ieri, se c'era Douglas Costa con l'Ajax vincevamo!!"
> 
> sono ancora che rido



Avrebbe sicuramente aiutato. All’andata giocò 20 minuti e l’ajax non ci ha capito nulla. Se non avesse preso il palo chissà...


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quando Sheva era ancora Sheva, cioè quando era all’apice, se lo mangiava Suarez, non scherziamo. Suarez è solo più continuo.



Anche qui sono opinioni. Sheva, suarez sono tra i top assoluti.
Hai detto niente più continuo..


----------



## Black (9 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Avrebbe sicuramente aiutato. All’andata giocò 20 minuti e l’ajax non ci ha capito nulla. Se non avesse preso il palo chissà...



eh.... se c'era Nedved a Manchester quella volta..


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> eh.... se c'era Nedved a Manchester quella volta..



Ma cosa c’entra. È inutile che mi perculi.


----------



## Black (9 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c’entra. È inutile che mi perculi.



beh dai te la sei cercata. E' un pò la stessa cosa


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono opinioni
> Per me ti sbagli tu. Ho già spiegato di cosa sono convinto.
> Seedorf giocatore eccezionale ma per me iniesta proprio di altro livello.
> Suarez secondo non ha nulla da invidiare a Sheva. *Sheva a 30 anni era già finito*. Il suo passaggio al chelsea fu disastroso.



Va anche detto che sheva a 22 anni trascinava la dinamo Kiev in champions mentre Suarez ha iniziato a far vedere davvero qualcosa a 25-26...
Poi vabbé capisco che voi con Sheva avete alcuni conti aperti..


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Maggio 2019)

P


Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ritorno della seconda di semifinale, la sorpresa Ajax che quest'anno ha stupito tutti è ad un passo dalla finale che manca dal 1996. Ma attenzione, l'Ajax in casa nella fase ad eliminazione non è riuscita a vincere perdendo col Real e pareggiando con la Juve. Il Tottenham deve vincere 2-1 almeno, Son tornerà in campo dopo la squalifica dell'andata.
> 
> La partita sarà visibile su Sky e Rai uno in diretta
> 
> A seguire commenti e formazioni


. Come un semplice cambio ti fa vincere una partita già persa

La partita e girata nel momento in cui pocchettino ha messo lorente a smistare palloni di testa, sistematicamente si andava al lancio lungo x lo spagnolo,layax e andata in grosse difficoltà non e riuscita a prendere le contromisure ,ed e andata in tilt

Una mossa antica( calcio lungo e centravanti che spizzica) ha messo fuori combattimento una squadra che palla a terra non si riusciva ad attaccare...

Calcio poco estetico ma molto molto reditizzio...riflettiamoci noi Milan la prossima volta quando vogliamo entrare con la palla in porta


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va anche detto che sheva a 22 anni trascinava la dinamo Kiev in champions mentre Suarez ha iniziato a far vedere davvero qualcosa a 25-26...
> Poi vabbé capisco che voi con Sheva avete alcuni conti aperti..


sheva era un giocatore pazzesco. Anche si mi ha purgato perché dovrei dire il falso? L’ho sempre adorato. A me i campioni veri piacciomo. Io non approvo i fenomeni montati e sopravvalutati


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> beh dai te la sei cercata. E' un pò la stessa cosa



Per nulla. Io non ho detto se ci fosse stato costa avremmi vinto. Ho detto che avrebbe aiutato. Ho detto forse una falsità? Ho detto che se avesse segnato anziche aver preso il palo sarebbe potuta andare in maniera diversa. È una castroneria?
Mai detto se ci fosse stato nedved. Avrebbo aiutato sicuramente ma non vuol dire che l’esito sarebbe stato diverso no?


----------



## Black (9 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per nulla. Io non ho detto se ci fosse stato costa avremmi vinto. Ho detto che avrebbe aiutato. Ho detto forse una falsità? Ho detto che se avesse segnato anziche aver preso il palo sarebbe potuta andare in maniera diversa. È una castroneria?
> Mai detto se ci fosse stato nedved. Avrebbo aiutato sicuramente ma non vuol dire che l’esito sarebbe stato diverso no?



vero. Ora ho riletto il tuo commento. Mi stavo confondendo con il mio collega che è convinto che con D.Costa avreste superato l'Ajax


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> sheva era un giocatore pazzesco. Anche si mi ha purgato perché dovrei dire il falso? L’ho sempre adorato. A me i campioni veri piacciomo. Io non approvo i fenomeni montati e sopravvalutati



Me lo paragoni a Suarez..che è un buon centravanti, ma di livello ben diverso..
Suarez prima del Barca non aveva dato segni di vita in europa..Ma poi voglio dire, parliamo di un pallone d'oro VERO rispetto ad un centravanti che non è nemmeno il migliore del suo tempo, ne della sua nazione..perché parliamoci chiaro: Surez è meno forte anche rispetto a Cavani..
è come se io ti dicessi che Rakitic è meglio di Nedved..ma per favore..può pulirgli le scarpe


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> vero. Ora ho riletto il tuo commento. Mi stavo confondendo con il mio collega che è convinto che con D.Costa avreste superato l'Ajax



Io sono diverso dalla media dei miei colleghi tifosi. Ho sentito gente dire: eh ma ha ragione allegri abbiamo perso per 4 ripartenze; eh ma troppi infortunati (chissà di chi è la colpa), se c’era chiellini era un’altra cosa. Ma perché chiellini che cavolo avrebbe cambiato?


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Me lo paragoni a Suarez..che è un buon centravanti, ma di livello ben diverso..
> Suarez prima del Barca non aveva dato segni di vita in europa..Ma poi voglio dire, parliamo di un pallone d'oro VERO rispetto ad un centravanti che non è nemmeno il migliore del suo tempo, ne della sua nazione..perché parliamoci chiaro: Surez è meno forte anche rispetto a Cavani..
> è come se io ti dicessi che Rakitic è meglio di Nedved..ma per favore..può pulirgli le scarpe



Non sono d’accordo. Per me suarez è uno dei migliori di questo tempo ed è un top assoluto. Per me siamo li tra lui e sheva. Molto più forte di cavani. Rakitic e nedved sono 2 giocatori diversi comunque.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non sono d’accordo. Per me suarez è uno dei migliori di questo tempo ed è un top assoluto. Per me siamo li tra lui e sheva. Molto più forte di cavani. Rakitic e nedved sono 2 giocatori diversi comunque.



Anche Suarez e Sheva..uno è un 9, scheva un attaccante che poteva fare sia il centrvanti che la seconda punta..
Guarda, ti ricordi le supersfide di guida al campionato? Si fa presto..
Sheva - Suarez
Tiro: 10 - 7
Acrobazia 7 - 8
Colpo di testa: 7 -7 
Dribbling: 8 - 6
Tecnica: 8 - 7
Senso del gol: 9 - 10

Tot. 49 - 45


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Me lo paragoni a Suarez..che è un buon centravanti, ma di livello ben diverso..
> Suarez prima del Barca non aveva dato segni di vita in europa..Ma poi voglio dire, parliamo di un pallone d'oro VERO rispetto ad un centravanti che non è nemmeno il migliore del suo tempo, ne della sua nazione..perché parliamoci chiaro: Surez è meno forte anche rispetto a Cavani..
> è come se io ti dicessi che Rakitic è meglio di Nedved..ma per favore..può pulirgli le scarpe



sono d'accordo. sheva è di un altro pianeta, la mostruosità nei momenti decisivi era chiara. suarez sta sotto e cavani sta con suarez.
nedved era una vera bestia, l'unico della juve che poteva giocare nel milan insieme a buffon e zambrotta.
questi 3 li ho sempre invidiato molto ai ladri


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche Suarez e Sheva..uno è un 9, scheva un attaccante che poteva fare sia il centrvanti che la seconda punta..
> Guarda, ti ricordi le supersfide di guida al campionato? Si fa presto..
> Sheva - Suarez
> Tiro: 10 - 7
> ...



la supersfida ahahahaahahaha!!! manca solo il pendolino ora... sheva di testa era molto forte comunque. aggiungi carattere 10


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche Suarez e Sheva..uno è un 9, scheva un attaccante che poteva fare sia il centrvanti che la seconda punta..
> Guarda, ti ricordi le supersfide di guida al campionato? Si fa presto..
> Sheva - Suarez
> Tiro: 10 - 7
> ...


Quindi le nostre idee non sono tanto distanti 


willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo. sheva è di un altro pianeta, la mostruosità nei momenti decisivi era chiara. suarez sta sotto e cavani sta con suarez.
> nedved era una vera bestia, l'unico della juve che poteva giocare nel milan insieme a buffon e zambrotta.
> questi 3 li ho sempre invidiato molto ai ladri



Per me trezeguet era meglio di inzaghi, per me. Poi so come la pensi su del piero...


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la supersfida ahahahaahahaha!!! manca solo il pendolino ora... sheva di testa era molto forte comunque. aggiungi carattere 10



Si aggiungici che Suarez è pure una testa di m.....chia

Sheva di testa era un buon colpitore, ma non era la specialità della casa..poi è chiaro che a quei livelli lì anche nella roba più scarsa uno era forte..il tiro che aveva Sheva Suarez se lo sogna proprio..e gli juventini dovrebbero saperlo bene visto che a segnato a buffon da 30 metri..


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi le nostre idee non sono tanto distanti
> 
> 
> Per me trezeguet era meglio di inzaghi, per me. Poi so come la pensi su del piero...



Trezeguet era senza dubbio superiore nel coplesso a Pippo..però inzaghi ha deciso partite troppo importanti..non posso non amarlo..

Del Piero sai come la penso, fortissimo

Poi altro che avrei rubato subito è Zidane, che al top è stato uno dei 10 giocatori più belli di sempre da vedere


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Trezeguet era senza dubbio superiore nel coplesso a Pippo..però inzaghi ha deciso partite troppo importanti..non posso non amarlo..
> 
> Del Piero sai come la penso, fortissimo
> 
> Poi altro che avrei rubato subito è Zidane, che al top è stato uno dei 10 giocatori più belli di sempre da vedere



Ma inzaghi infatti non puoi non stimarlo, il discorso era su chi poteva giocare in quel milan e allora ti dico che trezeguet è meglio di inzaghi. Ci si dimentica di zidane che era un fenomeno, davids... poi su del piero so come la pensi e sai come la penso io...


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi le nostre idee non sono tanto distanti
> 
> 
> Per me trezeguet era meglio di inzaghi, per me. Poi so come la pensi su del piero...



trezeguet inzaghi erano simili. inzaghi aveva stamagia però che ti risolveva partite assurde e decisive, culo? non lo so.
sheva alex...... troppa differenza. 2 categorie. x me


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> trezeguet inzaghi erano simili. inzaghi aveva stamagia però che ti risolveva partite assurde e decisive, culo? non lo so.
> sheva alex...... troppa differenza. 2 categorie. x me



Per me è il contrario 2 categorie per me in favore di del piero.
Trezeguet molto più forte di inzaghi in tutto che manco aveva i fondamentali. Opinioni


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma inzaghi infatti non puoi non stimarlo, il discorso era su chi poteva giocare in quel milan e allora ti dico che trezeguet è meglio di inzaghi. Ci si dimentica di zidane che era un fenomeno, davids... poi su del piero so come la pensi e sai come la penso io...



Credo sia tutto relativo..erano due squadre fortissime, il Milan molto più bello, la Juve più fisica..se fai gli 1 Vs. 1 diventa tutto molto soggettivo..
Tuhram dove lo mettiamo? Cannavaro al Top poteva giocare al posto Stam? Vieira? Emerson al top?
Io credo che tra il '98 e il 2006 Milan e Inter semplicemente sono state le squadre più forti d'Europa..la differenza credo sia nel calcio che proponevano..il Milan più votato al bel gioco, la Juve più cinica..infatti in Europa il Milan ha vinto di più e impressionato ovunque, la Juve è stata più regolare in campionato..
Due filosofie di calcio diverse


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me è il contrario 2 categorie per me in favore di del piero.



Per me è così invece: 
inizio carriera (18-23) Del Piero superiore
Piena maturità: (23-30) tutta la vita Sheva, Del Piero dopo l'infortunio ha fatto bene ma l'ucraino era una macchina
Finale di carriera (30-ritiro) Del Piero ha chiuso meglio..del resto avendo più tecnica ha continuato ad essere decisivo anche rallentando il suo gioco


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo sia tutto relativo..erano due squadre fortissime, il Milan molto più bello, la Juve più fisica..se fai gli 1 Vs. 1 diventa tutto molto soggettivo..
> Tuhram dove lo mettiamo? Cannavaro al Top poteva giocare al posto Stam? Vieira? Emerson al top?
> Io credo che tra il '98 e il 2006 Milan e Inter semplicemente sono state le squadre più forti d'Europa..la differenza credo sia nel calcio che proponevano..il Milan più votato al bel gioco, la Juve più cinica..infatti in Europa il Milan ha vinto di più e impressionato ovunque, la Juve è stata più regolare in campionato..
> Due filosofie di calcio diverse


Sono assolutamente d’accordo con te, hai espresso benissimo il concetto e lo condivido 


Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me è così invece:
> inizio carriera (18-23) Del Piero superiore
> Piena maturità: (23-30) tutta la vita Sheva, Del Piero dopo l'infortunio ha fatto bene ma l'ucraino era una macchina
> Finale di carriera (30-ritiro) Del Piero ha chiuso meglio..del resto avendo più tecnica ha continuato ad essere decisivo anche rallentando il suo gioco



Già cosi per me è più accettabile, ma è soggettivo a questo punto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si aggiungici che Suarez è pure una testa di m.....chia
> 
> Sheva di testa era un buon colpitore, ma non era la specialità della casa..poi è chiaro che a quei livelli lì anche nella roba più scarsa uno era forte..il tiro che aveva Sheva Suarez se lo sogna proprio..e gli juventini dovrebbero saperlo bene visto che a segnato a buffon da 30 metri..



non era la specialità della casa?
se vai a rivederti tutti i gol di Sheva 
vedrai che il repertorio di testa non è male 




colpo di testa 9
anche perché riusciva a passare la palla al compagno nella meta campo
inserirsi con velocità allo stesso cross del compagno che a differenza sua aveva fatto si no 5 metri 
quindi cross teso nella trequarti e gol del number 7 con un siluro di testa 

fantastico


----------

